# We will not see Vickie Lamb's Blog for National Amateur this year



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

The Retriever News organization has decided that Vickie will not be providing us stay at homers/subscribers with the coverage she has provided in the past. 

If you would like to voice your opinions to the magazine to which you pay your annual fee for results and coverage of the National events, you may contact the following folks. 

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
d[email protected]

I am stealing this email below from someone in an attempt to make it easy for everyone to cut and paste and send to the decision makers. (slight editing on my part)

"It has come to my attention that at this years Amateur National Retriever Trial, of which you are a sponsor, Vickie Lamb has been removed from the Retriever News Blog. This is unacceptable behavior by the Retriever News and as a sponsor of that event and organization, you should know of the enormous outrage that is being voiced by the Retriever community. Your product name attached to such controversy is poor business practice. I encourage you to immediately contact Retriever News and request that Vickie Lamb be seated "behind the line" to continue her Blog


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Very very disappointing, but yet not so surprising from them. They didn't want anyone else to be able to share any information from the National, but yet now they don't want to even share it themselves.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Quite a shame.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

This is awful.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

How will they benefit from preventing her from keeping us posted about whats going on? This stinks! I was VERY MUCH looking looking forward to it! 

Thank you Vickie!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

You all do understand they won't understand if you don't contact them directly, right? And it's a timely matter right? I've tried to make is as easy as I can for you'all. Gotta love cut 'n paste


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Well at least there is still a Blog!!! 

http://2012narcblog.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Yep. can never see too much of Danny's butt.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Melanie Foster said:


> You all do understand they won't understand if you don't contact them directly, right? And it's a timely matter right? I've tried to make is as easy as I can for you'all. Gotta love cut 'n paste


Well said, Melanie. Hope everyone gets on it right away.


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank you Melanie. I sent it x 4. but one of them bounced back. This would totally suck as I was planning an awesome weekend watching the Open and the National Am, with fathers day and a birthday.

dang.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> Yep. can never see too much of Danny's butt.


I literally LOL'd.


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

What was their decision based upon? Why not have Vickie provide coverage?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

It looks like they're still doing a blog. I'd wait to see how it turns out before everyone blows a gasket.


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Yep, copy and pasted complete to all addresses. Was so looking forward to following the trial.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I remember ted posted happenings and what he saw with dogs he was running quite a few years ago..
I really looked forward getting off work, and gettin home to find out what had happened that day.. I actually followed perty close..

I enjoy Vickie's blog also.

I copied and pasted the E-mail,, and sent it off..

Thanks Melanie for the heads up.

Goofy Gooser


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Charles C. said:


> It looks like they're still doing a blog. I'd wait to see how it turns out before everyone blows a gasket.


Who is blowing a gasket? You're weird Charles C.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Who is blowing a gasket? You're weird Charles C.


Weird for saying to see what they do before we make a big deal out of it?

I admit the blog hasn't been particularly good, but without Vicky they might try to make it better. 

I'ma gonna wait and see.

Then BITCH.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Melanie Foster said:


> Who is blowing a gasket? You're weird Charles C.





Howard N said:


> Weird for saying to see what they do before we make a big deal out of it?
> 
> I admit the blog hasn't been particularly good, but without Vicky they might try to make it better.
> 
> ...



Uh oh. Howard: is it time to go make popcorn yet?!


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Does anyone know the thought behind there decision?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Charles C. said:


> It looks like they're still doing a blog. I'd wait to see how it turns out before everyone blows a gasket.


My thoughts exactly...

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Who is blowing a gasket? You're weird Charles C.


Making a fuss over the situation and starting a thread on RTF seems a "bit" dramatic. I'm with the weirdo. Lets wait and see. We don't know what transpired that caused the change. Nor do I personally care to.

Angie


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jeff evans said:


> Does anyone know the thought behind there decision?


I don't know their thought process. It is what it is.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

It is my understanding that Vickie removed herself due to a disagreement over an editorial decision. She did a good job and knew dogs and people but I suspect there will still be plenty of insightful and interesting info, heck I might even provide some myself. As for Danny, he has been seeing all 18 of our butts for 4 days, he, Dave Smith, and Steve Yozamp have been great, we have had a great week training with a delightful and congenial group without a single meltdown.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

EdA said:


> It is my understanding that Vickie removed herself due to a disagreement over an editorial decision. She did a good job and knew dogs and people but I suspect there will still be plenty of insightful and interesting info, heck I might even provide some myself. As for Danny, he has been seeing all 18 of our butts for 4 days, he, Dave Smith, and Steve Yozamp have been great, we have had a great week training with a delightful and congenial group without a single meltdown.


Good Luck Ed!!! Glad your training week was everything you'd hope it would be...

Angie


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

This site is confusing. Good luck to everyone at the AM.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

EdA said:


> As for Danny, he has been seeing all 18 of our butts for 4 days


Worthless without photos.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

I sure the reason for this thread is to not wait and sit on our butts and see what happens. Sure it could go just fine and be reported ok. I'm sure that all of you respected and loved vickies blog hell she invented the retriever blog from what I understand. It's crap that they replaced her. It's kinda like when Obama was elected by a bunch of wait and see kinda people. 
It might not be to late if we as a hole voice our opinion hell she is only twenty minutes from trial from what I understand and from what I've seen sofar on blog its a little blah.
So ya let's wait and see


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

This place is like watching elephants eat peanuts sometimes.......just makes you wonder...


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Good Luck Ed!!! Glad your training week was everything you'd hope it would be...
> 
> Angie


X2. Good luck Dr. Ed.

Come to think of it, good luck to all the RTFers there.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> It is my understanding that Vickie removed herself due to a disagreement over an editorial decision. She did a good job and knew dogs and people but I suspect there will still be plenty of insightful and interesting info, heck I might even provide some myself. As for Danny, he has been seeing all 18 of our butts for 4 days, he, Dave Smith, and Steve Yozamp have been great, we have had a great week training with a delightful and congenial group without a single meltdown.


I think most of my picks were from that training group.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Like button for Jeff. Vickie is a published author and needs her byline for her writing. She deserves credit and the very small (under $1000) stipend she was given for such fabulous color commentary. Friends and fans will be startled to not see her name on the Blog she created. Sad situation I think especially after all these years and here we are in her own backyard.


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Having had the pleasure of sitting beside Vicky at a couple nationals(doing a few little sketches) I can say that she was there when the judges showed up in the morning for the first test dog and there at the end of the day for the last dog, watching the ground crews clean up and waiting for any additional news to pass along. 

The news got what they 'paid' for ten times in Ms Vicky- her knowledge of the game and her personal relationships with sooooo many of the handlers, owners, trainers and general dog people gave her a tremendous edge - she shared her understanding of what was going on with a fledging editor who was just learning how to describe set ups to help with the rest of the news reporting. Her photography is only exceeded by her writing- she was truly an asset to the reporting team and yes, she was the one behind the blog.

Did I mention not only was she the hardest working member of the team, she did it with a great sense of humor and a wonderful, positive attitude often huddling beneath multiple umbrellas trying to keep her computer dry and typing with bare hands when all else were wearing thick, warm gloves. 

For whatever reason she will not be there, she has some tough shoes to fill and I know she would be the first to wish her 'replacement' good luck - however, Ms. Vicky can not be replaced and is a class act-we will all miss her style and knowledge but are grateful she gave us so much time in the past!


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

To Whom It May Concern: In 2011 FC AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade won the National Amateur Retriever Championship. In 2011 Watermark's Running Back won the National Retriever Championship.

Sorry to ramble, that means Grady is the 2011 "NAFC" FC AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade....not NFC AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade, as reported by the blog. Maybe this fall Chad and Grady will become NFC, good luck Chad. 

Good luck to all the participants.

Mike

ps. Not to add fuel to the fire, but the blog looks to be wrong in the first report of this national.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Help me remember ... is this the same group that made that hilarious attempt to piggyback on someone else's hard work and ingenuity in the online entry service??? 

How did that work out?

JS


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

JS said:


> Help me remember ... is this the same group that made that hilarious attempt to piggyback on someone else's hard work and ingenuity in the online entry service???
> 
> How did that work out?
> 
> JS


But they have taken over EE and "improved" it by putting up advertising banners, improving the issue with the search functionality and the ability to edit the handler(s) for a entry! :roll:


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Lynn Moore said:


> Like button for Jeff. Vickie is a published author and needs her byline for her writing. She deserves credit and the very small (under $1000) stipend she was given for such fabulous color commentary. Friends and fans will be startled to not see her name on the Blog she created. Sad situation I think especially after all these years and here we are in her own backyard.


 It is very sad to think we may not have news of each dog's performance as we have in past years so we can participate from home. Hopefully someone from TRN will take over and we will still have info on each dog as it runs!!


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Is there any way we could start a "collection" to pay Vickie and have her blog here on RTF? It is very sad to think we may not have news of each dog's performance as we have in past years so we can participate from home.


I would be in with that! Twice a year I get to experience a National vicariously!

Next best thing to being there, regards.

JS


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Is there any way we could start a "collection" to pay Vickie and have her blog here on RTF? It is very sad to think we may not have news of each dog's performance as we have in past years so we can participate from home.



My guess would be that the powers that be would not give her the access to do a blog successfully....remember what a big stink that was caused when a couple of photographers were taking photos and showing them here and were told they would face expulsion from the grounds for doing so....


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> My guess would be that the powers that be would not give her the access to do a blog successfully....remember what a big stink that was caused when a couple of photographers were taking photos and showing them here and were told they would face expulsion from the grounds for doing so....



Too many daisy sniffers running everything nowadays..


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Next thing you know they won't be able to have their phones on the grounds!!!.........

US Open Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## fetchtx (May 12, 2005)

With the decisions they have made I think something was sniffed, probably not daisys.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Lynn Moore said:


> Like button for Jeff. Vickie is a published author and needs her byline for her writing. She deserves credit and the very small (under $1000) stipend she was given for such fabulous color commentary. Friends and fans will be startled to not see her name on the Blog she created. Sad situation I think especially after all these years and here we are in her own backyard.


Lynn, this is pretty much RN's business model. A couple of years ago when I still lived in one place and could receive mail, I got the News. They ran an ad requesting stories about "Legends" of the sport. I had a good idea for one and emailed them with my suggestion. They were all over it and how soon could I get it done. Only when I asked specifics did it become clear they wanted the stories for free! I don't think they are a non profit are they with all those ads and not insignificant subscription fees?
they simply do not want to pay what someone like Vicky is worth. It's okay for them to make money, but the rest of us should enable their profit for "the love of the sport".

I hope that the RN staff has heared from enough people to reconsider!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I say we vote them out of office! Oh wait...

/paul


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

This is really disappointing...big time. I followed last year's National very closely through the blog and really enjoyed it...a LOT! 

Maybe Vicki will go off and do this on her own and maybe I don't need to have a subscription to the RN.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Half a day and no updates since it started. Too bad someone doesn't start a blog on Facebook or something.


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

ErinsEdge said:


> Half a day and no updates since it started. Too bad someone doesn't start a blog on Facebook or something.


Starts Sunday!
Bobby


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

They just put something up on the store and meeting is this afternoon.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Well anyone who wants to help with updating the RTF summary please feel free to text me at 719-338-8573

Let me clarify...I need people to filter info on handles/pick ups and such so I can keep the summary list updated...thanks to all who have responded so far...


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

FOM said:


> Well anyone who wants to help with updating the RTF summary please feel free to text me at 719-338-8573
> 
> Let me clarify...I need people to filter info on handles/pick ups and such so I can keep the summary list updated...thanks to all who have responded so far...


Weak cellphone signal area my preclude timely updates, have not been to the specific site but within 5 miles and the signal is below average


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

21 starts.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

I would love to have seen a picture of a dog...any dog...people are nice, boxes and the store are okay...but dogs and grounds....now that is what I would like to see - just sayin'


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

EdA said:


> Weak cellphone signal area my preclude timely updates, have not been to the specific site but within 5 miles and the signal is below average


I figured it might be, but any and all updates would be greatly appreciated by all of us who are living vicariously through everyone there!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Next year's judges are Lyn Yelton, Ted Shih and Al Wilson


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

So how are we going to find out what's going on? Is there a web site that I'm missing? I tried AKC National Am. site. Usually we get to read about the meetings, party, etc. somewhere. If you know....clue in the clueless!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Beverly Burns said:


> So how are we going to find out what's going on? Is there a web site that I'm missing? I tried AKC National Am. site. Usually we get to read about the meetings, party, etc. somewhere. If you know....clue in the clueless!



the Retriever News will still have coverage by Tina Ebner , Mark Koenig and Gwen Jones

They also announced NO CELLPHONES in GALLERY


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Beverly Burns said:


> So how are we going to find out what's going on? Is there a web site that I'm missing? I tried AKC National Am. site. Usually we get to read about the meetings, party, etc. somewhere. If you know....clue in the clueless!


Well, the Blog was updated.
The first thing I read was.

*
Proposal #1*
"The Amateur definition by the rules committee is a professional who does real life handling of a dog for compensation. "


No big deal I guess. Looks like someone used voice recognition so blog needs proof read and edits.


----------



## rontalbott (Mar 20, 2010)

Beverly Burns said:


> So how are we going to find out what's going on? Is there a web site that I'm missing? I tried AKC National Am. site. Usually we get to read about the meetings, party, etc. somewhere. If you know....clue in the clueless!


there is a Blog!!! 

http://2012narcblog.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> They also announced NO CELLPHONES in GALLERY


Yeah, that's impossible.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

Breck said:


> Well, the Blog was updated.
> The first thing I read was.
> 
> *
> ...


So y'think the word "amateur" was substituted for "professional" by the device doing the voice recognition? ;-)

Does anyone know what this means:

"A second additional proposal, apparently more common than people are aware is waiting the honor from the Qualifying stake to the All-Age stakes. This should NOT happen, unless extenuating circumstances are there."

TIA and my apologies if I am missing something terribly obvious here.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

BonMallari said:


> They also announced NO CELLPHONES in GALLERY


*NO CELL PHONES* in the gallery, or contestants in holding blinds and people working in the field.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

think, waiting s/b waiving and to s/b and.


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

I have a couple of questions. Anyone know if the NARC site will have a callbacks page as in the past. I don't find one now. Or do we use EE pickum? Any more scratches? If so, where are they listed? Pictures of people are nice, but who are they? Being from the west coast I don't know all of these people. That was one thing that was so good about Vicki's Blog in the past, she provided lots of information! And I agree, how about some pictures of dogs. --Susan Wing


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Greg Seddon said:


> *NO CELL PHONES* in the gallery, or contestants in holding blinds and people working in the field.


So our reporter is ok with the Galaxy Pad?


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> So y'think the word "amateur" was substituted for "professional" by the device doing the voice recognition? ;-)
> 
> Does anyone know what this means:
> 
> ...


Help me out on the Qualifying/Amateur thing. Forgive my ignorance but I'm not quite understanding what's being proposed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

You are not alone, my friend. Even with Breck explaining they probably intended to write "waiving," I still don't get it.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Will someone post the link to the National Amateur Blog?

john


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

We need to give the people at the News the chance to prove themselves. Ms. V did a good job teaching and I think Gwen Jones may be a good writer. Mark K. is a very nice young man, who has worked hard to gain knowledge of the game even though I don't believe he has ever had a hunting dog or a hunt test dog. He has done a commendable job on the articles he has written for the News - notably the 10th series articles. I am really hoping that they come through and have GREAT reporting for selfish reasons - I want to know what's happening!! 

I know Lainee will be busting it ,keeping in touch with as many people as possible and I love flipping to her report for the most accurate report. And wasn't it great that Sylvia provided some glimpses of pre-national training- her talent for filming dogs running is incredible, but I doubt she would a) have any focus other than on Gracie and b) that the powers that be would allow it!!

No phones in the gallery - oh come now! I can understand the holding blinds, but the gallery? - most of the time the gallery isn't even close to the running dog and I do believe most people would respect the running dog if they were close enough that their phone could possibly ' interrrfeer' - so all you guys whose phone ring is a duck quackin' - put 'em on vibrate-ha!

All that being said - go team north texas - Pogo, Tia, Skeeter & Manny, Gracie (Lb's #1 pick), Holland and Pearl (channel momma Kweezy) , Tubs, Py, and the list goes on..


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

The reasoning behind the phone issue is because they'll have the gallery close & they don't want to distract the dogs or handlers.


----------



## rontalbott (Mar 20, 2010)

john fallon said:


> Will someone post the link to the National Amateur Blog?
> 
> john


there is still a Blog!!! 

http://2012narcblog.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Brian Cockfield said:


> Help me out on the Qualifying/Amateur thing. Forgive my ignorance but I'm not quite understanding what's being proposed.


I'm guessing it refers to judges routinely blowing off the honor requirement in the Q & AA.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Anyone able to post a comment on the Blog??


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Anyone know where this is? "This year we encourage visitors to participate in the National Amateur discussion located in the comments section of each post. These areas are a great outlet for remote communication and commentary for those unable to attend this year's NARC."


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> Anyone know where this is? "This year we encourage visitors to participate in the National Amateur discussion located in the comments section of each post. These areas are a great outlet for remote communication and commentary for those unable to attend this year's NARC."


Yea, click on one of the post links on the left and a comment box will appear at bottom of the individual post.
Think you need to register to comment.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

THANKS for the link to the blog!

John


----------



## rontalbott (Mar 20, 2010)

ErinsEdge said:


> Anyone know where this is? "This year we encourage visitors to participate in the National Amateur discussion located in the comments section of each post. These areas are a great outlet for remote communication and commentary for those unable to attend this year's NARC."


(posted by Retriever News Team @ 3:08 PM 0 Comments)

Click on the comments this is on the bottom


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for the link to the blog...feel like I've been retarded and out of touch all day. Good luck to everyone tomorrow. What a rush to be there as a contestant!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Good luck to everyone tomorrow. Particularly Mike Boley, Dan Hurst, Charles Bearden, Robbie Bickley, Frank Price, Michael Moore, Ed Aycock, and Esther McCartney. Hope you all have a great National.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

FOM said:


> Anyone able to post a comment on the Blog??



Comments are moderated. Maybe a big pile of them will appear all at once after they/some of them are approved.


----------



## tripsteer1 (Feb 25, 2011)

good luck to all,


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Joule, I am excited to have you on board. Good luck with the National reporting. 

Mike


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay, now I'm very excited...we have pictures, we have dogs (and numbers), we have handlers and dogs together, we have commentary....whooHoo, now the show can begin!!! Please keep it up!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

would be nice to see a diagram of 1st series.........


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the pictures are nice but would be nice to have names of the people in them so one would know who we are looking at


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> would be nice to see a diagram of 1st series.........


There is at least a picture up on the blog...


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Sure is great to have the blog coverage of each dog's performance!

If you click on the photo of the setup, you can see the gun stations more clearly and you can see the brush pile in the tall pine trees where the blind is planted.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

I saw on FOM's list that Bob Hayden had scratched Bo. Now, on the blog it appears they passed over #48, Al.

Did Al have a no-bird or is Bob not there at all?

JS


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Have any one seen any posts made by people other than the RN team?


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

I too would appreciate names being included with the pictures. Particularly the pictures of dogs and handlers in the holding blinds.

Looks like the gallery has a great view of the 1st/2nd which hasn't seemed to always be the case at Nationals I've followed online.


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> would be nice to see a diagram of 1st series.........


Yes it would...and every series after.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, well, well. After the huge outcry, the current blog is far superior.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

JS said:


> I saw on FOM's list that Bob Hayden had scratched Bo. Now, on the blog it appears they passed over #48, Al.
> 
> Did Al have a no-bird or is Bob not there at all?
> 
> JS


Lauren Hayes ran #48. They blogged on #49 twice, and possibly don't realize they missed #48.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Well, well, well. After the huge outcry, the current blog is far superior.


Let's wait and see the entire body of work before we all rush to judgement, its only the first series


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> Let's wait and see the entire body of work before we all rush to judgement, its only the first series


Already 9 pages of rushing to judgment.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

Coverage is very good Thank You.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Well, well, well. After the huge outcry, the current blog is far superior.


How, exactly, is it _far superior_? 

I would go with equally good (minus identifying people in the pics) but far superior? I don't think so.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Well, well, well. After the huge outcry, the current blog is far superior.


You're certainly entitled to your opinion - but please don't speak for the rest of us who may not yet have formed one before the first series is even over. I think perhaps your prejudice may be showing .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> Let's wait and see the entire body of work before we all rush to judgement, its only the first series


Let's see here. So far we have had a blog for every dog & an actual brief description of what happened. Can't say either was the case in the past. No signal issues or dead batteries either. 



mngundog said:


> Already 9 pages of rushing to judgment.


No kidding. 



gmhr1 said:


> Coverage is very good Thank You.


Exactly.



Rick_C said:


> How, exactly, is it far superior?
> 
> I would go with equally good (minus identifying people in the pics) but far superior? I don't think so.


Addressed it earlier in this post. The pics are either of the dogs/handlers or people in the gallery. They didn't identify people in the gallery in the past. 



zipmarc said:


> You're certainly entitled to your opinion - but please don't speak for the rest of us who may not yet have formed one before the first series is even over. I think perhaps your prejudice may be showing .


Prejudice? Towards who? That's the most ridiculous comment I've ever heard of.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Rick_C said:


> I too would appreciate names being included with the pictures. Particularly the pictures of dogs and handlers in the holding blinds.
> 
> Looks like the gallery has a great view of the 1st/2nd which hasn't seemed to always be the case at Nationals I've followed online.


Gallery view = not that great, downhill with not much perspective of where the dogs are but any other place would interfere with the handlers, 29 is back at the motel turning dirty clothes into clean clothes and is happy to be around for another day..


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks Doctor Ed, from the pic it looked like the gallery was relatively close, though to the side, of the line. Unlike other pics I've seen in the past where the gallery was a long way off. 

Glad to hear you and Holland had a good 1st/2nd series!


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> ...Prejudice? Towards who? That's the most ridiculous comment I've ever heard of.


In the English language, prejudice means having preconceived notion, a judgment before all the evidence is presented. You have certainly shown it by declaring the blog is superior when the first series is still ongoing. I certainly hope you do not judge field trials with the same prejudicial attitude - declaring a dog is superior before the first series is even over.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

I appreciate what is being reported, but would be nice if the blog reporter would do a better job of differentiating between what s/he repeatedly calls the "blind" (left-hand retired mark gun station) and the 2nd series "blind". Things may get really confusing later in this event when there is more than a double and a next-series blind involved.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

#6 is a scratch - Dealer and Marv B.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

The Blog Callbacks page is being updated pretty well.


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

There is a "report" for all dogs running, but why isn't there a diagram of the set-up????? I keep searching here and there with no luck.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

JS said:


> I saw on FOM's list that Bob Hayden had scratched Bo. Now, on the blog it appears they passed over #48, Al.
> 
> Did Al have a no-bird or is Bob not there at all?
> 
> JS


Bob stayed home from the Nat Am to be with Bo, who is day to day.

I'm thrilled to report that Bo is doing better. His vision, balance, equilibrium etc seem to have returned. Bob has been running Bo on singles this week with success. At our training day yesterday Bob decided to let Bo run our very challenging water marks as a triple. My recollection is that Bo was the only dog who ran it as a triple; and he did a very nice job; smacked the flyer, smacked the right bird and did a nice job on the extremely difficult long bird; which gave fits to many AA dogs while being run as a single.

Bob did not scratch Al, who is at the National Am and in the very capable hands of Lauren Hayes


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks for that update Marc. I did not know that.

Best wishes to Bob and Bo.

JS


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

It's 6:43 PM and the drawing is up, though not drawn to scale. Also distances mentioned here do not match description published this morning.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> I appreciate what is being reported, but would be nice if the blog reporter would do a better job of differentiating between what s/he repeatedly calls the "blind" (left-hand retired mark gun station) and the 2nd series "blind". Things may get really confusing later in this event when there is more than a double and a next-series blind involved.


Very good point. As to the drawing, the blind is 300 yards plus, the left is 145, and the flyer is around 190. Problem is, the writer is a tech guy. Not his fault really that he doesn't know how to describe all this, plus proofread, and edit.....at least here I can post without censorship. We all need the drawings we are used to so everyone has at least an idea what is going on.
Thanks,
Lynn


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm thinking the "far superior" comment might have been a _tad_ premature...

Just sayin'.... 

k g


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

K G said:


> I'm thinking the "far superior" comment might have been a _tad_ premature...
> 
> Just sayin'....
> 
> k g


Ah well, you know how those young bucks are.  

Thank you, Lynn, for the corrections to the drawing of the setup.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

And here's the drawing used for setting up the test:


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

My wild guess from the blog pics as to where the line was.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Breck said:


> My wild guess from the blog pics as to where the line was.
> 
> Very good, that's always good to know..........excellent wild guess! We will be there again tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 7537


Very good, that's always good to know..........excellent wild guess! We will be there again tomorrow.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

The head's cut off in the blog pic and doesn't look like docs butt. Good going, Alex.


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you Vickie, it was like we were there when you would blog. I will miss that!
Lauraine


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

How did dog 22 do? Can't find it on the blog.... Thanks


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

From the blog:

22. UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER




...straight to the flyer – nailed it! Picked up both birds and had an excellent blind with only three whistles.


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Just wanted you all to know as it was not on the blog that Marv Baumer handler of Dealer, dog #6, Dealer, is hospitalized at St, Francis in Indianapolis, with some lung/heart problems which had been building up during prenational training. I'm sure that Marv and Pat would appreciate your prayers. He is in ER about 10 minutes ago and in all liklihood will soon be placed into IC.
Bill Butikas


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Warren Flynt said:


> How did dog 22 do? Can't find it on the blog.... Thanks


If you go to the Archives section which is bolded on the left, there's an option for newer/older. Just keep clicking older until you catch up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Prayers are sent


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Lynn Moore said:


> Very good point. As to the drawing, the blind is 300 yards plus, the left is 145, and the flyer is around 190. Problem is, the writer is a tech guy. Not his fault really that he doesn't know how to describe all this, plus proofread, and edit.....at least here I can post without censorship. We all need the drawings we are used to so everyone has at least an idea what is going on.
> Thanks,
> Lynn





K G said:


> I'm thinking the "far superior" comment might have been a _tad_ premature...
> 
> Just sayin'....
> 
> k g


MmmHmmmm me too


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

So.far the blog was very good for the first day.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Callbacks to The 3rd Series:

2-5, 7-32, 34-36, 38-50, 52-67, 69-78, & 80-116.

109 dogs return to The 3rd Series. Dog #50 will start.

Test dog is at 7:00 AM. 1st dog will run at 7:30 AM.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

TonyRodgz said:


> So.far the blog was very good for the first day.


I thought so too....


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Joule Charney said:


> ........Your support of Vickie Lamb's work is touching. I hope that the magazine's coverage of the National Amateur turns out to be much better than some of you seem to anticipate.
> 
> Please note that I can be commissioned directly for event reporting and various writing projects, including content for businesses and clubs, training materials, and canine biographies. THE WRITE STUFF FOR RETRIEVERDOM is an outgrowth of my personal and professional backgrounds... I am an Amateur hunting test owner-trainer-handler whose Labs participate in AKC, NAHRA, HRC, and dock jumping. I have been in business since 1983 as an Information and Communication specialist.
> 
> Working independently gives me the opportunity to be your Retriever Righter! Please think about that.


I have been thinking about this for a day and I need help. It seems I must be to thick to get it. I am sorry. From your 2 posts on this thread my muddled brain thinks you are not the person putting fingers to keyboard and typing the NAT AM blog we are all talking about. But you do work for the company. And if we were to pay you, you would type a better blog? HUH? How?


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> I have been thinking about this for a day and I need help. It seems I must be to thick to get it. I am sorry. From your 2 posts on this thread my muddled brain thinks you are not the person putting fingers to keyboard and typing the NAT AM blog we are all talking about. But you do work for the company. And if we were to pay you, you would type a better blog? HUH? How?



Ken, my translation is that this is an advertisement soliciting future writing services...which belongs in another category of this forum rather than here.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Sharon Potter said:


> Ken, my translation is that this is an advertisement soliciting future writing services...which belongs in another category of this forum rather than here.


It doesn't belong in any other category unless the seek a sponsorship via The Janitor (aka Chris), so *Joule Charney* stop advertising! Consider this your official warning.

FOM
RTF Moderator


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank Goodness Joule Charney's not selling maple syurp


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I am AMAZED that no one called her out before now, when she posted that she was not the blog writer I almost said something , but it would have not been being a peanut... Ken did you get my PM I did not find your email address


Ken Bora said:


> I have been thinking about this for a day and I need help. It seems I must be to thick to get it. I am sorry. From your 2 posts on this thread my muddled brain thinks you are not the person putting fingers to keyboard and typing the NAT AM blog we are all talking about. But you do work for the company. And if we were to pay you, you would type a better blog? HUH? How?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Philip Carson said:


> Thank Goodness Joule Charney's not selling maple syurp


You're right grasshopper because then she would have had to pay to have a banner ad like Mr. Maple Syrup did.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Bridget Bodine said:


> ... Ken did you get my PM I did not find your email address


I did not get yours.
I am @ [email protected]


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Melanie Foster said:


> You're right grasshopper because then she would have had to pay to have a banner ad like Mr. Maple Syrup did.


This commercial message was brought to you by "SMARTWORK"


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

mjh345 said:


> This commercial message was brought to you by "SMARTWORK"


Evan has never posted anything that said "pay me" or "buy smartworks". He has, however, been more than willing to freely answer questions and help people, including puttng up free video clips to explain concepts.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

> Working independently gives me the opportunity to be your *Retriever Righter*! Please think about that.


I have been thinking about this a lot.
Could you "Right my Retriever??"


Just askin'..............


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

road kill said:


> I have been thinking about this a lot.
> Could you "Right my Retriever??"
> 
> 
> Just askin'..............


I think a bunch of us would hire someone with a magic wand as a retriever righter.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

mjh345 said:


> This commercial message was brought to you by "SMARTWORK"


Low and undeserved blow.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Alright the usefulness of this thread is long gone...


----------

